
Build a Web Chat Component - marinacalado
https://medium.com/outsystems-engineering/how-to-build-the-ultimate-reusable-web-chat-component-c9acf3dc5f2b
======
thecatspaw
This very much feels like a promotionpiece for silkui.

"Regarding the UI, the choice is yours. Et voilà! You have a working chat
app!" Or you could use our silkui tool.

I am not against promotionpieces on hackernews, I realize that companies need
to earn money somehow. But I certainly expect more than a datamodel, "lets use
firebase for realtime communication", and "draw the rest of the owl/UI"

------
megous
What would be nice is a component that would connect to a XMPP server over a
websocket, create a temporary account (save a handle to localStorage) and
start a chat with me. Everything could run on the same server.

Perhaps a small plugin for prosody if necesary at all and a self-contained JS
code. Nothing else.

------
brudgers
recently,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16430108](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16430108)

